# 3 Speed direct drive motor



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a customer who has a fan coil unit in there unit and the fan only goes one speed no matter what setting you put it in, here is the thermostat, does anyone know what the issue could be? Would it be the motor? The capacitor? The thermostat? 

http://www.emersonclimate.com/Documents/White-Rodgers/Catalog_2010/2010_Cat_pg_030.pdf


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, the motor works, so the capacitor is ok too. Two down.
High speed is running, no doubt.
Replacing the thermostat is not necessarily the answer, you have to find out why the lower speed circuits burnt out before you go any further.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Well, the motor works, so the capacitor is ok too. Two down. High speed is running, no doubt. Replacing the thermostat is not necessarily the answer, you have to find out why the lower speed circuits burnt out before you go any further.


Thanks 

Yes but when I put it to high medium or low it still runs, if low and medium were burnt out would it not run in those two settings?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like ur speed selector switch crapped out..


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Sounds like ur speed selector switch crapped out..


Yeah that's a possibility but it's built like a module, anyway I can test it? 
Sorry guys I'm not really into the electrical side of stuff just trying to learn


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Yeah that's a possibility but it's built like a module, anyway I can test it?
> Sorry guys I'm not really into the electrical side of stuff just trying to learn


 speed selector switch sometimes have step down transformer inside (hence,heavy) to reduces the voltage for speed..


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't think you can test a module, study the wiring diagram and trace the wires. Somewhere there is a reason that two of the circuits got too hot and burned them in the circuit board. A bad ground is first on my list.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok awesome thanks


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Since your new to HVAC and the electrical devices that serve them, I highly recommend you subscribe to this You Tube Channel..."grayfurnaceman" he is a retired instructor and owner of his own company. He's totally devoted to passing on his knowledge...lots to lean here.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Since your new to HVAC and the electrical devices that serve them, I highly recommend you subscribe to this You Tube Channel..."grayfurnaceman" he is a retired instructor and owner of his own company. He's totally devoted to passing on his knowledge...lots to lean here. <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLYaZE9bv1c">YouTube Link</a>


Awesome thanks man


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not close captioned!!


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not close captioned!!


Most of his videos other are close captioned, but the auto text generator has a bit of trouble with the speakers voice, so quite a number of the words are wrong.
I watched a few, tried to make sense of it all with my sound off, just reading the text.. the mistranslated words makes it pretty hard to follow.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dclark said:


> Most of his videos other are close captioned, but the auto text generator has a bit of trouble with the speakers voice, so quite a number of the words are wrong.
> I watched a few, tried to make sense of it all with my sound off, just reading the text.. the mistranslated words makes it pretty hard to follow.


Thanks for checking


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> Since your new to HVAC and the electrical devices that serve them, I highly recommend you subscribe to this You Tube Channel..."grayfurnaceman" he is a retired instructor and owner of his own company. He's totally devoted to passing on his knowledge...lots to lean here. <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLYaZE9bv1c">YouTube Link</a>


Plumbers can do Hvac????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Plumbers can do Hvac????


 I repair and replace boilers,


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I repair and replace boilers,



Do a plumber need any special endorsement for that on their license. 
Also how does a plumber get in involved with that kind of work?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Do a plumber need any special endorsement for that on their license.
> Also how does a plumber get in involved with that kind of work?


 Not here, I grew up as 3rd gen plumbing,heating, electric,well water, septic, trenching,drainage shop.. hydronic heating came natural to me.. in fact, I rather do hydronic heating over plumbing... more brain tinkering.. and don't need those freakin pump on hot water return line!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not here, I grew up as 3rd gen plumbing,heating, electric,well water, septic, trenching,drainage shop.. hydronic heating came natural to me.. in fact, I rather do hydronic heating over plumbing... more brain tinkering.. and don't need those freakin pump on hot water return line!


Wow talk about well round- plumber heh 

So are up in the northern USA ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Wow talk about well round- plumber heh
> 
> So are up in the northern USA ?


Western Chicagoland... have a old building with steam vapor vaccum system.. the older the building, better I like... til some forced air company hacked the shi!t out of it..


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well after a couple hours of messing around I found out it was the capacitor 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Western Chicagoland... have a old building with steam vapor vaccum system.. the older the building, better I like... til some forced air company hacked the shi!t out of it..


But please explain this steam vapour vacuum that sounds so interesting, how does it work?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> But please explain this steam vapour vacuum that sounds so interesting, how does it work?


With one pipe or regualar 2 pipes steam systems, u needs larger pipes to move the low pressure steam to overcomes the resistence in pipes,with 212 degrees boiling point... with vaccum system, boiling point way much lower, steam moves faster, and smaller pipes can be used.. a labor saving back then when everything was hand threaded.. 6" vs 4" pipes, etc


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> With one pipe or regualar 2 pipes steam systems, u needs larger pipes to move the low pressure steam to overcomes the resistence in pipes,with 212 degrees boiling point... with vaccum system, boiling point way much lower, steam moves faster, and smaller pipes can be used.. a labor saving back then when everything was hand threaded.. 6" vs 4" pipes, etc


That's so cool, I'm going to look into that more, why don't they still use it now?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> That's so cool, I'm going to look into that more, why don't they still use it now?


Air cond and tinners killed the best heating systems.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> Plumbers can do Hvac????


In BC plumbers get their gas ticket too, so venting of boilers, hwt's, furnaces and any gas appliance is covered. All the electrical devices that are involved with these appliances fall under the ticket as we get an "electrical endorsement" that goes with it.
When it comes to furnaces, fan coils and heat pumps we do it all except the duct work distribution.


----------

